# W8 Cold Air Intake



## Firestarter[GER] (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,
I just replaced my W8 Air Intake Box with a K&N Cone Filter.
Installation took about 10 Minutes and the results are awesome.
Use the K&N Filter RU-5122 and take out the existing Air Filter Box.
The RU-5122 connects straight to your Bosch Air Flow Tube.
I would recommend to fabricate a Heat Shield, down the road.
10 Minutes of install, $56.00 for the Filter and you will be amazed!
Use the link below to see the picture
http://i240.photobucket.com/al...N.jpg
Best regards,
FS

_Modified by Firestarter[GER] at 7:08 PM 5-31-2008_


_Modified by Firestarter[GER] at 7:08 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: W8 Cold Air Intake (Firestarter[GER])*









hard, like 3 week old cake. 
how many miles do you have? have you had timing faults or torque converter faults?


----------

